# Promotional getaway worth it?



## taylorco (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm in Maui right now on a rented week. We are not diamond owners and not interested in a sales presentation. They offered discounted luau tickets if we purchased a promotional getaway. It's $149 for 4 day/3 night mainland or $449 5 day/4 night Maui/Kauai. 

We are considering purchasing but looking for some insight from people who have done it. How hard are dates to get? Any pros/cons?

Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## post-it (Oct 26, 2015)

taylorco said:


> I'm in Maui right now on a rented week. We are not diamond owners and not interested in a sales presentation. They offered discounted luau tickets if we purchased a promotional getaway. It's $149 for 4 day/3 night mainland or $449 5 day/4 night Maui/Kauai.
> 
> We are considering purchasing but looking for some insight from people who have done it. How hard are dates to get? Any pros/cons?
> 
> ...



I might be wrong but I believe the Maui stay is at the Ka'anapali Shores next door to the Ka'anapali Beach Club but you get to use all the facilities at the KBC which is nice.  Others have posted they like staying at the Shores since they have all 2 bedrooms/full kitchens with ocean views. I only saw the Luau from the balcony of our room so I cant saw anything about it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2015)

taylorco said:


> I'm in Maui right now on a rented week. We are not diamond owners and *not interested in a sales presentation*. They offered discounted luau tickets if we purchased a promotional getaway. It's $149 for 4 day/3 night mainland or $449 5 day/4 night Maui/Kauai.
> 
> We are considering purchasing but looking for some insight from people who have done it. How hard are dates to get? Any pros/cons?



 You said "*not interested in a sales presentation*"  

Part of all promotional getaways is a sales presentation so you'll have to do one.


----------



## taylorco (Oct 26, 2015)

The gal at the concierge crossed it out and said we wouldn't have to. Perhaps she meant at this resort, but maybe at the next?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

